# Vanilla/cotton candy honey???



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

For the first time, I have honey that taste and smells like cotton candy or vanilla, depending on who you ask. It's only from one of my bee yards. Anyone have any ideas what the source might be? I'm in the Douglas County area of Roseburg, Oregon. It has the texture and color of honey, just never have had that taste before. Must say, so far it's my favorite.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

The only weird one I have tasted was meadow foam honey and that tasted kind of like marsh mellows. I loved it.


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

MariahK said:


> The only weird one I have tasted was meadow foam honey and that tasted kind of like marsh mellows. I loved it.


 Thanks, just read up on meadowfoam. Sounds like that's what it is. Bad part is, sounds like you only get a good crop every 2-4 years and weather condition have to be good. Guess I'll have to hoard mine.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

is there a fruity berry aftertaste?
have the same with deep undertones of berry.
I know ours is blackberry and catalpa


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

DavidZ said:


> is there a fruity berry aftertaste?
> have the same with deep undertones of berry.
> I know ours is blackberry and catalpa


Nope, a definite vanilla, I say cotton candy but no other after taste.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi, I came looking to see if anyone described a honey I tasted in a new hive two years ago. Cotton Candy was exactly how I described it. I am Ithaca, NY, and would like to know what is making it. Will investigate this meadowfoam now. Thanks


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

greathorned said:


> Hi, I came looking to see if anyone described a honey I tasted in a new hive two years ago. Cotton Candy was exactly how I described it. I am Ithaca, NY, and would like to know what is making it. Will investigate this meadowfoam now. Thanks


Meadowfoam only grows in the pacific north west. You will not find it in New York!


----------

